# Dutch aquascaping contests



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

As you may have read in my oter posts, I am workign on a paper discussing aquascaping and art. Would someone who speaks Dutch be willing to find information regarding the NIBT contests? Primarily I am interested in the numbers of entries per year in order to see growth and interest in the hobby. Also, an info regarding teh history of the contest would also be greatly appreciated. 

I am not expecting you to translate or rewrite any information, but evan a link I can feed through BabelFish would be extreemly helpful.

Thanks in advance,
Dennis


----------

